# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Fëmija dhe konfliktet  në jetën bashkëshortore!

## stern

Nje studim ne psikologji nxori ne konkluzion ne lidhje me kete teme:

*5 vite, mbas arritjes se femise ne jete shtohet  konflikti nepermjet bashkeshorteve.*

Shume cifte lidhin lumturine tyre me martese dhe fillojne nje jete te lumtur me njeri tjetrin,shume vite ..... deri ne mbarim.Ndersa ne realitet ndodh shpesh here e kunderta.Konfliktet shtohen me shume mbas 5 viteve te ardhjes ne jete te femise.
Jo vetem menyra e sjelljes ndryshon(ne shume raste) por edhe ne drejtime te tjera....
Bisedat nepermjet njeri-tjetrit fillojn te mos kene ate entuziazmin qe ishte ne fillim.Po ashtu edhe nga ana seksuale.
Mbas nje dite teper te lodhshme te nje gruaje me gjithe femine e saj,deshiron ne mbremje  te bisedoje me bashkeshortin per gjera te ndryshme.Por cfare ndodh ne disa raste??Partneri i saj deshiron pak qetesine e tij dhe  ngre zerin e televizorit akoma me shume........

Shume Femra ndodhen ne nje situate te  cilen nuk e kane deshiruar....

Lind pyetja:

Pse ardhja ne jete e nje femije ndonjehere nderhyn negativisht ne jeten bashkeshortore?!

Perse ndodh ky ndryshim?

----------


## DI_ANA

Teme interesante Stern.Ndodh kjo gje shpesh per fat te keq.Nga nje ane mashkulli ka frike nga pergjegjesite dhe eshte fajtori kryesor,por nga ana tjeter dhe femra me ardhjen e femijes fillon ti perkushtohet sa me pak bashkeshortit duke privilegjuar femine dhe aty behet ajo fajtore..Ka nga te dyja rastet.Ndaj ekuilibri nepermjet komunikimit dhe mirekuptimit ka rendesi te madhe,me qellim qe dashuria mos venitet..

----------


## mia@

Kurse une mendoj te kunderten, se grindjet fillojne qe ne ditet e para qe vjen femija.Ardhja e femijes,dicka e re qe sjell ndryshim goxha te madh jetes , padituria ne rritjen e ketij femije,moskontributi i babait dhe nga ana tjeter perkushtimi i tepert i nenes pas femijes sjellin ato grindjet ne cift.
Pas 5 vjetesh mendoj se eshte me e lehte.

----------


## Izadora

> Nje studie ne psikologji nzori ne konkluzion ne lidhje me kete teme:
> 
> Pas 5 viteve mbas aritjes se Femise ne jete shtohet  konflikti nepermjet bashkeshorteve.
> 
> Shume cifte lidhin lumturine tyre me martese dhe fillojne nje Jete te lumtur me njeri tjetrin,shume vite ..... deri ne mbarim.Ndersa ne realitet ndodh shpesh here e kunderta.Konfliktet shtohen me shume mbas 5 viteve te ardhjes ne jete te femise.
> Jo vetem menyra e sjelljes ndryshon(ne shume raste) por edhe ne drejtime te tjera....
> Bisedat nepermjet njeri-tjetrit fillojn te mos kene ate entuzianzem qe ishte ne fillim.Po ashtu edhe nga ana Seksuale.
> Mbas nje dite teper te lodhshme te nje gruaje me gjith femin e saj,deshiron ne mbremje  te bisedoje me bashkeshortin per gjera te ndryshme.Por cfare ndodh ne disa raste??Partneri i saj deshiron pak qetesin e tij dhe  ngre zerin e televizorit akoma me shume........
> 
> Shume Femra ndodhen ne nje situat te  cilen nuk e kane deshiruar....Lind pyetja_ Pse ardhja ne jete e nje femije ndonjehere nderhyn negativisht ne jeten bashkeshortore?!Perse ndodh ky ndryshim?..........



mendoje qe nuk eshte kjo shkaku ,lindja e femijes ,villimi i ftohjes midis nje cifti
perkundrasi nje femije e forcon nje lidhje ,e ben me te bukur

----------


## [Perla]

Po femija nga dashuria vjen... nuk eshte asnjehere faji i tij. Problemi qendron qe çifti duhet te kete durim dhe mirekuptim ndaj njeri tjetrit sepse tani nuk mund te mendojne me per 2 por per 3.

----------


## Cobra1

hahahaah SA qesharak qe po tregoheni  do tju thoja nje barsolet po ata qe kan nga 5 femij ke duan dhe ku e len dashurin .
Jo dashuria eshte  gjithmon e pa fund midis nje cifti qe ne te vertet eshte dashuruar ajo kur nuk mungon as paksohet dhe  me berjen e femijve  femija eshte fruti ciftit lumturija per te cilin ju mendoni ti dhuronj nje jet sa me te bukur dhe te shtrenjt  po r Dashuria eshte dicka midis zemrave ecila nuk mund te coptofet 
sherri svjen kurr nga femija dhe prishja e ndonje cifti kurr  femija esht ai qe i mban te lidhur kur ata nuk dashurohen se per hyr te femijes gruaja ose burri qendrojne bashke per inerci  
Dashuria ska lidhje me as nje faktor te till

----------


## Besoja

Dashuria,ne se eshte vertete dashuri,ju ka qendruar shume ngjarjeve te medha e te renda,si largimi i nje prej partnereve per pune,izolimi ne burg i nje prej tyre,lindja e dy e me shume femijve,etj.
Cdo prishje e nje lidhjeje dashurore ka arsyet e veta por jo per shkak te femijeve.Ka shume arsye.Qe nga lidhja me njeriun e gabuar,vendin ku lind ajo lidhje,mentaliteti,mosha,familjet,
arsimimi,xhelozia,tradhetia,e te tjera qe cdokush ne mos i ka perjetuar,i ka pare ose degjuar.
Por ne nje ndarje te behet shkak femija,per mendimin tim nuk ndodh por do te thosha te kunderten.

----------


## FLOWER

duhet ta provosh pa te flasesh, por s'ka lidhje femija mendoj. kjo ftohje fillon edhe pa femije. biles ndonjehere per te mbajtur gjalle lidhjen njerzit bejne femije duke menduar qe mbase mashkulli do behet me i dashur me i perkushtuar se ka edhe nje arsye me shume per te ndenjur prane familjes, femijen.

----------


## PINK

dashuria aty eshte ndoshta me e forte, po nuk je me number 1 se . 

Je 2-shi me pak fjale. Ska gje. Numer i mire eshte prape. Loool

----------


## Dito

Per mua eshte anasjelltas, nuk egziton mundesia qe nje femije te shkaterroje apo vere ne dyshim familjen, sepse pikerisht femija bashkon me shume.

----------


## martini1984

> Per mua eshte anasjelltas, nuk egziton mundesia qe nje femije te shkaterroje apo vere ne dyshim familjen, sepse pikerisht femija bashkon me shume.


Bingo Dito,si mund ta mendosh qe femija shkaterron familjen?
Me mire mos fol fare....
lg

----------


## Erlebnisse

> Pse ardhja ne jete e nje femije ndonjehere nderhyn negativisht ne jeten bashkeshortore?!
> 
> Perse ndodh ky ndryshim?


Femija normalisht ndryshon gjerat, sepse me te nuk mendon me individialisht, por per dike tjeter qe eshte perpara teje e mbase edhe bashkeshortet behen disi xheloz ne situata te tilla, duke vene re me shume kujdes te femrave ndaj femijeve se sa ndaj tyre. 

Nuk e kam vene re kete tip krize, te pakten tek motrat e mija (per 5 vjet). 

Jeta nuk eshte bace me lule, e nuk diskutohet qe ai entuziasmi i fillimit, tek kopjet, do kthehet disi ne rutine, ku duhet ta mbushesh me gjerat e dites, per te mos t'u merzitur jeta per per te mos t'u bere ferr. Asnje nuk shpeton nga deshira per ndryshim e monotonia e dites, si i martuar, si single e si me kalamaj e si pa kalamaj. Shyqyr zotit ne e kemi mendjen te madhe per te gjetur perhere dicka per grindje :perqeshje:

----------


## Meriamun

_Ska arsye qe femija te jete pengese. Une mendoj qe femija i bashkon me shume. E duan njeri-tjetrin me shume. Eshte fryt i perbashket i tyre._

----------


## dielli1

Perkundrazi,i mbetem besnik thenjes:kur lindet femija,permbushet dashurija...Pra,femijet jan nje aresye me shume,per te vazhduar nje dashuri te sinqert.

----------


## gloreta

femija eshte gezimi me i madh ne familje, edhe per bashkeshortet. Kur ai rritet fillojne edhe problemet. Vetem se bashkeshortet mund ti zgjidhin me mire problemet e tyre duke u kujdesur per njeri tjetrin edhe per femijen. Burri duhet te beje sakrifica jo vetem gruaja te lodhet.
Po bene keshtu do jete shume e lehte tia dalin bashke.
Anasjelltas po i thane njeri tjetrit me grindje situata acarohet. dhe se fundi nuk dihet si perfundon kjo lidhje

----------


## Enii

varet i kujt eshte femija .. e tij , e saj .. apo e te dyve .. (shaka)
femija ska faj , sido qe te jete nese e do njeriun e zemres e pranon dhe femijen , pra nuk besoj se behet pengese , vetem nese e perdor femijen per te mbajtur njeriun afer do ta quaja pengese sepse nuk behet me deshire po me detyrim ...

----------


## Colomba

> Skam nerva te lexoj gjithe komentet po besoj se ne perfundim mashkulli do kete dal fajtor!


Medoemos mashkulli sepse ai e ka lene shtatzane  gruan dhe si rrjedhim ka ardh femija!(shaka)

Per mendimin tim nuk ka gje me te bukur ne jeten e nje cifti  se ardhja e femijes!
Ne fund te fundit ky eshte qellimi i marteses ,femija eshte ura lidhse ndermjet partnerve dhe jo lumi qe i ndan.Ka sigurisht me teper pergjegjesi dhe impenjim po nuk jane asgje ne krahasim me kenaqesine dhe harmonine qe ata sjellin ne familje!Kur vjen femija brenda nje cifti behet ai qellimi i perbashket  dhe i pazevendesueshem me asgje. Nuk mund te jete kurre nje penges apo nje problem ,se nje cift konsumohet me njeri-tjetrin nuk duhet ta shof pergjegjesine tek femija po tek vetja tyre.

----------


## fisniku-student

*Kur Debillet merren me Studime dhe shkencë* 

Kjo eshte absolutisht e pa vertet ose me mire te them eshte pjes e strategjis se disa organizatave feministe qe jan duke bere fushata kunder Lindeshmeris se Femijeve, se kinse e ule posht karakterin e nje femre e blla blla (ha m*ut e mos laj gojen)Fushate sataniste.

http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showpo...78&postcount=1

Perkundrazi eshte vertetuar (jo nga debilla ne emer te shkences) se derisa te mos linde nje femije,qdo lidhje eshte e rrezikuar te deshtoj, mirpo me lindjen e femijes ajo lidhje fortifikohet edhe me shume dhe eshte vertetuar poashtu se tek gruaja sidomos Lindja e femijeve forcon hormonet e besnikeris dhe se prezenca e femijes ne ate lidhje bashkeshortore vetem e shton vullnetin qe te funksionoj edhe me mire ajo lidhje.

Por existojn disa qifte te shefrenuara qe nuk kan sens per planifikim familjar sa qe rendesin e nje femije e krahasojn dhe barazojn me disa kenaqesi absurde (shikimi i TVs). Keta qifta realisht meritojn te jen steril dhe te jetojn jeten si kafsh dhe pa obligime sepse vetem kafsha nuk ka obligime.

Aman Ndal fushatava Sataniste dhe ne Forum, sepse ka per tu hapur edhe noj teme qe do behet studimi satanist edhe ne vrasjen e foshnjeve te posalindura.

----------


## Falco115

> Skam nerva te lexoj gjithe komentet po besoj se ne perfundim mashkulli do kete dal fajtor!


Fajtor jan te dy ,mashkullin do ta quaja donator haha.
Mendoj se ardhja ne jetë e një femie, përben nje realitet të ri që pasuron jo vetem  raportin bashkeshortor ,por edhe ate familjar.Nuk do te thoja në asnjë mënyre se femija eshte faktor destabiliteti,,ardhja e femijes në jetë është mbartësja e një mënyre më intensive dhe pasuruese e të jetuarit në familje, paralajmerues i përgjegjesive te ndara dhe i thirrur per te perforcuar dashurin. Vetem dashuria e ndërsjellë e prindeve mund të ofrojë një klimë të pershtatshme për të mirpritur një qenie te re njerzore.
Mendoj se dashuria bashkeshortore nuk mund të shterroje në brendsin e qiftit, kerkon një realizim te metejshem me ardhjen në jetë te një femie, refleks i gjalle i dashurise se tyre, shenje e perhershme e bashkimit martesor, sinteze e gjalle  dhe e pandashme e babait dhe nënes.

----------


## mia@

> Eshte fikse apo ka dhe raste te vecanta qe konfliketet mund te shtohen pas 5 vitesh e gjysem? 
> 
> !


Nese konfliktet shtohen pas pese vitesh martese, atehere nuk eshte per faj te femijeve, por vet ftohjes se ciftit  ndaj njeri- tjetrit

----------

